# [solved] Prob mit 2 unterschiedlichen Monitoren an 1 GraKa.

## Max Steel

Tach allerseits,

Ich weiß das es dieses PRoblem schon öfters gab, allerdings, denke ich nicht in dieser Form.

Folgendes Szenario:

2 Monitore

Monitor 1:

1280x1042-24@75

mit DPMS

VisionMagic 772 #(Ich nehme an Generic Monitor)

An BusID PCI:0:9:0

Monitor2:

800x600-24@60

ohne DPMS

PEACOCK #(Scheinbar auch Generic Monitor)

An BusID PCI:0:9:1

GraKa:

Ati Radeon 9200

```
00:09.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01) #(Anscheinend Anschluss 1)

00:09.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01) #(Anscheinend Anschluss 2)
```

Ich habe 1 DVI und 1 D-Bus Anschluss, an dem DVI hängt 1 Adapter wo dann per D-Bus Montor 1 dranhängt, an dem D-Bus Anschluss hängt Monitor 2, ICh weiß aber nicht wie herum es die Karte weitergibt.

ICh möchte beide Monitore als Arbeitsfläche nutzen.

Problem:

Die Unterschiedlichen Frequenzen die die jeweiligen Monitore vertragen und erst recht die unterschiedlichen Auflösungen.

Ich habe mich bereits im ConfigDateienFlüsterer versucht leider bringe ich es nur fertig die Auflösung eines Monitors und dasselbe Bild auf beiden Monitoren auf beide zu projizieren.

Im Moment 1280x1024-24@75

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

http://rafb.net/p/w01pqi54.html

Die auskommentierten Einträge habe ich versucht.

Ich nutze folgende Paketversionen:

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.3 (acpi kernel_linux)

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5 (3dfx dmx dri input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse nptl sdl video_cards_radeon video_cards_savage video_cards_vesa xorg xprint)

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

(In Klammern sind die Use-Flags)

Könnt ihr mir bei dem Problem helfen?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für alle die sich meinem Problem annehmen.

Edith:

Sorry, habe echo statt cat zum erstellen der nopasteURL genutzt, mein Fehler jetzt ists richtig.

----------

## Max Steel

Edith:

Nopaste befehl berichtigt.

Sorry.

http://rafb.net/p/w01pqi54.html

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Max Steel!

Hast du mal geschaut ob du irgendwelche Informationen dazu bei den Treibern von deiner Grafikkarte findest? Unterschiedliche Auflösungen sollte nicht das problem sein. Die Einstellungen kann man in der Xorg.conf vornehmen. Bei nvidia karten gab es eine Einschrenkung wie: 3D-Beschleunigung zeitgleich nur auf einem Monitor.

 *Quote:*   

> ICh möchte beide Monitore als Arbeitsfläche nutzen. 

 

Was genau?

A.1 Arbeitsfläche = 2 Monitore

B.2 Arbeitsflächen = 2 Monitore

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors

Schau mal da vorbei. Ich habs nur überflogen aber es scheint sich um beide Varianten zu handeln. Xinerama nennt sich das wenn man eine große Arbeitsfläche hat. (Achtung ich verwechsel das gerne!).

Dort steht auch was zu machen ATI-Karten. Bisher dachte ich das die Bezeichnung Twinview immer was Nvidia-exklusives ist. Aber Xinerama scheint wohl das selbe zu sein. Oder ein Sammelbegriff aus sicht des X-Servers.

----------

## Max Steel

Ich möchte B nutzen,

Ich habe mich nach dieser Anleitung gerichtet, aber gebracht hats leider nur wie oben genannt   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------

## ChrisJumper

Aber dir fehlt eine Section wie im Howto:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

  Screen      0  "LeftScreen" 0 0

  Screen      1  "RightScreen" RightOf "LeftScreen"

```

Kann sein das ich total falsch liege.. ist schon länger her das ich das bei mir aufgesetzt hab.. und meine alten Xorg-Files sind leider verschollen.

----------

## Max Steel

Hab ich drinn, ganz oben.

Wird immer noch benötigt, ist aber auch drin

Liegt es vielleicht daran das ich für den kleinen keine eigene ModeLine habe?

Weil der kann ja kein DPMS.

Wenn die Screens richtig laufen ist das womöglich kein Problem mehr das der kleine flimmert, also mit der falschen Herzzahl betrieben wird, aber solange das noch nicht geht, sehe ich schwarz.

----------

## Max Steel

Ich mache es jetzt anders, ich spreche den kleinen Monitor über die onboardGraKa an, ich wollte eh den neuen Kernel starten, also passt das.

Die Onboard ist eine S3 Savage.

----------

## Max Steel

Sooo das hatte auch nicht so funktioniert wies sollte, aber jetzt habe ich eine nvidia Karte und damit läufts perfekt.

Soll heißen.

umgeconfigt (ohne nvidia-settings und co.)

reingesteckt

fertig.

Mann muss eben nur die richtige Hadware nehmen, dann geht alles.

----------

